# Study Kenpo/Kempo? New to the Forum?



## HKphooey (Oct 6, 2006)

Have your recently joined MT and study Kenpo/Kempo?  Try ussing MT's search function location just below your Welcome/Private Messages section at the top right of each page.  There is TONS of great ideas, material, history and more!  Add something new to any of those post you find interesting.  It is great to read some fresh thoughts on some older subjects.  I really enjoy reading how others execute a technique or form and waht traditions they have in their schools/organization.


----------

